# Shocking prices



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I was in Citystars this afternoon...I wanted to buy some summer stuff, sandals etc but was shocked at the huge price rises, "cheap" plastic things made in China sandals LE400. seriously?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I am new-sandal-less


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

You are better off with your sneakers... Walking in Cairo with sandals is kind of gross...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> You are better off with your sneakers... Walking in Cairo with sandals is kind of gross...


sneakers=boiled feet ... no thanks!

plus I don't really live in Cairo, do I?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, i guess you dont... Here in Maadi wearing sandals is not an option.


----------

